# Obama Gun Laws



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Y*esterday, I went over to** the local Bass Pro-Shop to buy a 9mm pistol for home protection. *

*When I was ready to pay for the gun and bullets, the cashier said, *

*"Strip down, facing me." *

*Making a mental note to complain to the NRA about the gun control wackos running amok, I did just as she had instructed. *

*When the shrieking finally subsided, I found out she was referring to how I should place my credit card in the card reader!!!*

*They need to make their instructions to seniors a little clearer. * *I still don't think I looked that bad* *.*


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Now that is funny right there I don't care who you are.


----------

